# Too much insulin



## kiwimike (Aug 30, 2016)

Hey guys, I have loads of slin that I need to dispose of because I'm diabetic and always have a big surplus. Does anyone know the best way I can throw it out?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 30, 2016)

do like what i do with my pins..find the nearest play ground or elemantary school and dump it there


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 31, 2016)

The garbage perhaps?


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 31, 2016)

Bin it. If yer concerned over someone finding it and doing themselves in, drop it in an empty protein powder container and glue the lid shut - then bin the container.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Aug 31, 2016)

Lay them on a thick kitchen towel or shop rag. Fold the rag over the vials and smash them with a hammer. Pick up the towel and toss all that shit in the bin.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 31, 2016)

Ahhhh go to the nearest gym and sell it to some bodybuilders.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Aug 31, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Ahhhh go to the nearest gym, use it, and become a bodybuilder.



Fixed that for ya bud


----------



## Joliver (Aug 31, 2016)

I'd hold on to them. Insulin seems like one of those "keep a stash just in case" drugs.


----------



## kiwimike (Aug 31, 2016)

Lol thanks guys


----------



## Iron1 (Aug 31, 2016)

I called the closest family practice to my house to see how they disposed of their pins. They didn't know. 

I wish I was kidding.


----------



## Simbrilee (Aug 31, 2016)

Give it to a natty


----------



## BlueStreak (Mar 20, 2019)

You can maximize your body’s natural insulin response, by eating before and after strength training. Eating before your workout not only fuels your body for the task ahead, but also releases insulin, which will decrease catabolism (destructive metabolism) and prevent muscle breakdown.


----------



## Straight30weight (Mar 20, 2019)

What the hell Marty mcfly


----------

